# update!



## kitkat (Aug 20, 2011)

Went to the surgeon Tuesday for post surg follow up and got the very good news that the ginormous growth on the right side of thyroid was benign as the FNA had shown...still you never know til you know! Left the left side so it's out for the verdict on if it'll pick up the function or not...many blood tests down the road will tell. Soooooo glad it's gone! Turns out what showed up as a 4.5 cm nodule was in fact a 12 x 5.5 x 3.5 cm nodule!!!! Yeah, I know....apparently 7.6 of the 12 cm had grown substernally so I was very very lucky he got it all out w/o having to cut the breast bone!! Feeling very well and actually notice how much better I can swallow...just didn't know what "normal" was I guess. Thanks to all the great people who helped me get my incredibly nervous self through it....


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That is excellent news!!!! Congratulations, kitkat!

Wow - that is a huge growth, indeed! I can only imagine how uncomfortable that was for you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kitkat said:


> Went to the surgeon Tuesday for post surg follow up and got the very good news that the ginormous growth on the right side of thyroid was benign as the FNA had shown...still you never know til you know! Left the left side so it's out for the verdict on if it'll pick up the function or not...many blood tests down the road will tell. Soooooo glad it's gone! Turns out what showed up as a 4.5 cm nodule was in fact a 12 x 5.5 x 3.5 cm nodule!!!! Yeah, I know....apparently 7.6 of the 12 cm had grown substernally so I was very very lucky he got it all out w/o having to cut the breast bone!! Feeling very well and actually notice how much better I can swallow...just didn't know what "normal" was I guess. Thanks to all the great people who helped me get my incredibly nervous self through it....


Oh, kitkat!! I am so so glad to hear this; I truly am. I know you are much relieved and how nice to be able to swallow again.

When things are insideous, we kind of grow used to the situation on a day to day basis. The body learns to cope.

Stay on the healing pathway!


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Kitkat...thanks for sharing the good news!! Love hearing the word "benign" .

That was definitely a huge nodule and glad it's gone and you're able to swallow again


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Great day in the morning!! You must feel like a brand new kitkat now!!

I've got to learn cm measuring - as a seamstress I can just about look at something and judge how big it is in inches but not cm.

I have a neighbor, a dear lady who is 86 _going on 36_, still goes to work every day (she and her husband own the business), traveled to Spain last year - had a nodule the size of a walnut removed this last February and _never had a symptom_!

You should have your nodule bronzed! :a1Thyroid:


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

OMG that's wonderful news kitkat!!! And amazing about how it had grown downwards. Did they not see that on the ultrasound? Crazy! Good riddence to that crazy gland. That's amazing that you can feel yourself swallowing so much better. Does it feel like you can suck in more air too? Breathe in that cool air! Swallow that yummy food! Woohoo!!!!! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## kitkat (Aug 20, 2011)

SnoodMama...they actually did not see any of the substernal growth on ultra sound...only on the C/T scan did they see how much larger it was. Oh yes, I actually can swallow so much better...didn't even realize how much different it would feel. It had diverted my windpipe/esphogus so good riddence to it! Thoughts and prayers are with you for your upcoming surgery!!!


----------

